# price per inch (snow)



## C&H Plowing (Aug 10, 2010)

I was wandering what is the average price for 2-5",6-10",11+ for 14 acres of open paved land with few semi trailers parked. Any ideas


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

10 bucks....


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

tree fiddy


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

C&H Plowing;1069624 said:


> I was wandering what is the average price for 2-5",6-10",11+ for 14 acres of open paved land with few semi trailers parked. Any ideas[/QUOTe
> 
> R u bidding the UFS HOLLAND distribution center?


----------



## C&H Plowing (Aug 10, 2010)

I was thinking abou it. I talked with them yesterday and they said you need to have at least 8 trucks plowing to keep up with the peoperty. Right now they got the airport contractor doing it.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I dont think 11''+ would be considered keeping up with it, nor would 6-10 for that matter


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Longae29;1069962 said:


> I dont think 11''+ would be considered keeping up with it, nor would 6-10 for that matter


I would think that if you let a lot that size get 11" + and you only had trucks to clean it up with you may just want to pack up your **** and leave the country. :laughing:

Bossman


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

C&H Plowing;1069955 said:


> I was thinking abou it. I talked with them yesterday and they said you need to have at least 8 trucks plowing to keep up with the peoperty. Right now they got the airport contractor doing it.


2 trucks with xls or wideouts on them and a front end loader with a pusher and you are fine there. All those trucks running around  and making those long runs windrowing is just a waste of time, money and gas. 14 to 16 ft pusher will do the trick and the 2 trucks doing cleanup.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

Burkartsplow;1070187 14 to 16 ft pusher will do the trick and the 2 trucks doing cleanup.[/QUOTE said:


> you're exactly right, let the loader/pusher make the hog passes, have the trucks take care of the finger drifts, clean up passes. we do a target store, just shy of 5 acres in hr. and ten mins. ave. snow doing this.


----------



## capitalsnow (Mar 14, 2010)

you just need one these, and a good ole operator, for a tiny lot like that.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

yeah, and you can plow the south 40 on the way home!!! ag tractors are too slow, can't turn tight enough


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

i looked at the lot, i figured 2 guys with blowers and a ranger ought to do it.....that is all the nationals will pay for


----------



## C&H Plowing (Aug 10, 2010)

So what do you guys think maybe around 50.0 for 2 trucks and a loader in 11/2 hr it will cleaned up


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

C&H Plowing;1070259 said:


> So what do you guys think maybe around 50.0 for 2 trucks and a loader in 11/2 hr it will cleaned up


I don't understand what you are saying here.

Bossman


----------



## C&H Plowing (Aug 10, 2010)

To clean up the 14 acre lot including salt and tax plus 1/4 mile long sidewalk with two trucks and front end pusher I was going to charge min.500 I dont want to be a lowballer


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

C&H Plowing;1070390 said:


> To clean up the 14 acre lot including salt and tax plus 1/4 mile long sidewalk with two trucks and front end pusher I was going to charge min.500 I dont want to be a lowballer


$500 to clear the lot, salt it and tax included in that price?


----------



## C&H Plowing (Aug 10, 2010)

That is very low ,dont you think.
Maybe 1600. I forgot about the salt price


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

C&H Plowing;1070407 said:


> That is very low ,dont you think.
> Maybe 1600. I forgot about the salt price


You can't just pull numbers out of the air and then use terms such as "maybe" or "don't you think" when it comes to your pricing. Use real production rates for each piece of equipment, use real hourly rates to figure your pricing, no matter what kind of pricing system your using. Do some research on this site using the search function on how to do this. I know that if you had this all figured out you would not be coming on here asking for assistance on pricing and then seemingly guessing your prices to whatever sounds good. And don't just say "oh well $100 an hour sounds good for a truck right?" No, its different for everyone what they can charge an hour and still make money, so figure it out for YOUR particular situation.

People on here comparing what different pricing is like in different parts of the country is interesting to me, but someone who doesn't know their numbers isn't.


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

it seems to me in my humble opinion that if you don't know and are asking everone for help, should you even be bidding on a job like this. there is a lot of things that you better take into consideration, breakdown of equipment, back-up planning , salt issues, etc.. i spoke to the GM of that place for about 45 minuties the other day and let me tell you...servidce is everything to that guy.. so who ever get it there, it had better be done and done right.. i personally am not bidding it because i do not think the level of service they require is going to be equal to the price that is going to get it by the "national company" ( the GM actually agreed with me on that one) so if you think of doing this place with 2 trucks and a loader i think you are underestimating the level of service they are going to need.. ....jjust my opinion


----------

